# Feelin good after first dose of zoloft!!!!



## peaceandlove09

I almost feel "giddy" and hyper and i just had a burst of energy and ran up the stairs!!!!! 

I thought it was a placebo at first, but i don't think so anymore. I just have this really good feeling in my body. It's like this hyper energy combined with a calm content feeling. 

You could almost call it contained enthusiasm!??!?!?!! lol 

I haven't felt like this in a long time!  I feel genuinely GOOD. 

This can't be a placebo because i didn't feel like this AT ALL after my first dose of celexa or lexapro. I distinctly remember feeling spacey and "out of it" from those meds. 

Whereas now I feel hyper and giddy and good! I was joking around with my mum and i felt really confident and social. I have the feeling like I want to go out and socialize with people!! 

I wrote in my journal "I feel good!!!!" and then I wrote that I loved zoloft lol

Anyway hopefully this feeling sustains without destroying my libido too much  

PS I added it to the wellbutrin i am already taking


----------



## Canadian4Life

It made me feel like that for a few days when I started. After a week I started feeling really sluggish and thought it lost it's effect. After 8 weeks I cut down to 25mg a day because I didnt think it was working but then I saw Definetly how much it was. I went back up to 50mg but taken 25mg in the am and 25mg in the pm and this also makes it work alot better for some reason. It has dopamine effects too that's the stimulation you feel but this will fade after a few days or even a week or so. But that doesn't mean it pooped out.. the real effects take ATLEAST 8 weeks with zoloft..and are gradual and barely noticeable but Very effective.


----------



## peaceandlove09

Damn this won't last? 'cause i like it! 

It feels like i have my enthusiasm back or something. It's a good feeling.

Since i'm adding it to Wellbutrin i'm hoping it'll have some nice synergy....



Canadian4Life said:


> It made me feel like that for a few days when I started. After a week I started feeling really sluggish and thought it lost it's effect. After 8 weeks I cut down to 25mg a day because I didnt think it was working but then I saw Definetly how much it was. I went back up to 50mg but taken 25mg in the am and 25mg in the pm and this also makes it work alot better for some reason. It has dopamine effects too that's the stimulation you feel but this will fade after a few days or even a week or so. But that doesn't mean it pooped out.. the real effects take ATLEAST 8 weeks with zoloft..and are gradual and barely noticeable but Very effective.


----------



## Canadian4Life

Eric69 said:


> Damn this won't last? 'cause i like it!
> 
> It feels like i have my enthusiasm back or something. It's a good feeling.
> 
> Since i'm adding it to Wellbutrin i'm hoping it'll have some nice synergy....


It did go away for me but came back oddly. I felt awesome for a week then nothing (so I thought) for about 8 weeks. Then I got that "kicK" back. It's like you get the speedy effect from the effects on dopamine but that wears off but when it's antidepressant effects hook in you feel like that again for some weird reason. I take wellbutrin with it too. It will probably help zoloft kick in faster.


----------



## gordonjohnson008

I never felt effects from SSRIs until being on them for 2 weeks+. Maybe some of this is placebo? However, if you have other drugs in your system, maybe the Zoloft's action will affect you sooner.


----------



## King Moonracer

Weird.. Usually takes like 3 weeks to kick in. Must be a sude effect, which is cool... No drugs help me. Cymbalta actually helped me realuze that i have reasons to live... Butni was soooooo dissapointed with klinopin. I thought it would help my SA.... Just makrs
me feel eyphiric and tired...ughhh will anything work.


----------



## peaceandlove09

gordonjohnson008 said:


> I never felt effects from SSRIs until being on them for 2 weeks+. Maybe some of this is placebo? However, if you have other drugs in your system, maybe the Zoloft's action will affect you sooner.


Yeah ive been on Wellbutrin for over three months now....

I tried adding celexa (and then lexapro) about a month ago. But I didn't feel anything like I do now when I tried to add those meds.

I have like a hyper "bouncy ball" enthusiasm feeling.


----------



## peaceandlove09

Now the question is, how am I gonna sleep.... lol


----------



## rustybob

What you're experiencing probably isn't placebo, more likely mania/hypomania. Zoloft was the first AD I ever took, and the first three days were similar to what you described. For me it was definitely mania. Apathy, anhedonia, sexual problems, GAD, SAD, you name it, it was gone. Colours seemed brighter, food tasted better. Those were three of the best days of my life.

It was all downhill from there though...

Edit: I slept great those 3 nights BTW. I've had bad insomnia all my life, those three nights I left 8 hours straight no problem.


----------



## Under17

Lol, if I were you I would stay up all night.


----------



## bmwfan07

rustybob said:


> What you're experiencing probably isn't placebo, more likely mania/hypomania. Zoloft was the first AD I ever took, and the first three days were similar to what you described. For me it was definitely mania. Apathy, anhedonia, sexual problems, GAD, SAD, you name it, it was gone. Colours seemed brighter, food tasted better. Those were three of the best days of my life.
> 
> It was all downhill from there though...
> 
> Edit: I slept great those 3 nights BTW. I've had bad insomnia all my life, those three nights I left 8 hours straight no problem.


I would tend to echo these sentiments. If you're already feeling something--anything--this early on in SSRI treatment, you may very well have a variant of bipolar spectrum disorder. For whatever reason, people with bipolar disorder sometimes respond very quickly, and sometimes with actual or sub-threshold hypomania. This is my main concern with trying an SSRI, since I have ADHD, OCD, GSP, maybe GAD, and atypical depression. The constellation of disorders I have likely indicate a future hypomanic episode and thus a bipolar II diagnosis. I also believe that social phobia is as, if not more, common in bipolar disorder than unipolar depression.


----------



## peaceandlove09

Day two, I am definetly experiencing something. I was just at the grocery store, and damn, I felt good! I felt like dancing around with chicks in the aisles, and I was joking around to myself and laughing at my own jokes :b

I would say its "mania" even though I don't know what that means!

I feel like since I already have Wellbutrin stabilized in my system, the extra boost from Zoloft is putting me into a super good mood  I honestly feel like "myself" again today. I was even joking around with my dad and made him laugh a few times. I normally don't do that.

It feels GOOOODDDD!!!! :yes

I'm not gonna "jinx" it. Who knows, maybe this is how i'm supposed to feel!!

I feel like Russell Brand. His hyper chatty energy anyway.

Good times.... 



rustybob said:


> What you're experiencing probably isn't placebo, more likely mania/hypomania. Zoloft was the first AD I ever took, and the first three days were similar to what you described. For me it was definitely mania. Apathy, anhedonia, sexual problems, GAD, SAD, you name it, it was gone. Colours seemed brighter, food tasted better. Those were three of the best days of my life.
> 
> It was all downhill from there though...
> 
> Edit: I slept great those 3 nights BTW. I've had bad insomnia all my life, those three nights I left 8 hours straight no problem.


----------



## peaceandlove09

rustybob said:


> For me it was definitely mania. Apathy, anhedonia, sexual problems, GAD, SAD, you name it, it was gone. Colours seemed brighter, food tasted better. Those were three of the best days of my life.
> 
> It was all downhill from there though...


Yeah i can honestly say yesterday and now this morning feel like the best days i've had in a long freakin' time. The world feels right, I feel right, and I feel good! Genuwinely good. Not "willing myself to feel good" but just good.

I hope it doesn't go downhill after three days :blank

I HOPE IT STAYS............. AWESOME :b:yes

Cheers


----------



## GotAnxiety

@Megabump 

This one sounds good 3 days of bless hehe. Wonder if this will happen to me.


----------



## riptide991

It will make you feel good. The giddy part is a bad sign though as bipolar people can enter mania on this drug due to it having dopaminergic effect. I got a bit giddy at the start now I'm just full of energy. Ok fine I do still laugh at stupid **** and make dumb jokes in my head that I laugh to, but it aint full blown euphoria hehe.


----------



## thundercats

peaceandlove09 said:


> I almost feel "giddy" and hyper and i just had a burst of energy and ran up the stairs!!!!!


That sounds concerning. Could be mania. Better call your doctor and ask him what to do asap!!!!
Or directly go to the next ER.

I knew it. Those drugs are dangerous. I said it all the time. But nobody believes me.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

rustybob said:


> What you're experiencing probably isn't placebo, more likely mania/hypomania. Zoloft was the first AD I ever took, and the first three days were similar to what you described. For me it was definitely mania. Apathy, anhedonia, sexual problems, GAD, SAD, you name it, it was gone. Colours seemed brighter, food tasted better. Those were three of the best days of my life.


I've had the same feelings as the OP from Paroxetine, Sertraline and also Prozac. My psych did indeed think it was hypomania.

The way the OP describes it is exactly how I felt, which was very good!

For me it lasted about a week, but only for about 3 hours each morning so would wear off by noon.

I also had this feeling but only once from the NRI Reboxetine - that was hypomania but much more speedy - I remember staying up all night and going for a long walk at 5am and watching the son come up some time after.

It wasn't as if I'd taken amphetamine, just a nice smooth stimulated feeling together with euphoria.

If only it lasted!!


----------



## GotAnxiety

This effect is interesting. Im always from now on gonna document my first couple day's in a journal of some sort. 

Just sounds similar to how greater drug's cause initial euphoria then taper off after a couple days causing tolarance. It cool cause it greatly reduces anhedonia.

I was like that all the time on Ritalin and Cipralex. But o boy was there lots of side effects that came with that. Too hard on the body being majorly overclocked all time.


----------



## bazinga

I've responded really well to most of the SSRIs I've tried. Minimal side effects. Maybe 1 or 2.


----------



## metamorphosis

I don't know if you have been diagnosed with any type of bi-polar disorder. Upon first read, I thought this was a psychosomatic reaction, but then I remembered my own reaction to lexapro immediately after starting it. There is a diagnosis for the sudden onset of mania caused by the introduction of an SSRI in people that do not fall under the B.P. 1 or 2 spectrum. It is often called bi-polar 3 by many pdocs, for lack of a better term and is the direct result of hypo or hypermania caused by the introduction of an SSRI. If the SSRI is removed; so is the mania. Another way to possibly combat this, while still using the SSRI can be the use of a mood stabilizer. Lamictal was added successfully in my situation. In any case, it is something you want to talk to your pdoc about, but your symptoms mirror mine to a tee. And I do not fall under any bi-polar disorder spectrum.


----------



## Imnewhere

*What ended up happening?*

Hello! I am new to zoloft-land. Started 12.5 mg and the first week was EXACTLY as the OP described. I was told by friends that it was a placebo effect, then I did some research and it sounds exactly like hypo mania. I've never exhibited any bipolar symptoms, just extreme sensitivity to moods; when I'm happy, im elated, when im sad, im very sad. I told my doctor about this, and she said that since both of my parents had bipolar disorder, I may be at risk for SSRIs bringing on bipolar symptoms. BUT, after that first week of hypo manic bliss, I returned to my former, "blah" state. My question is, is it ok to continue the Zoloft (I'm now at 75mg for anxiety), or will another hypo manic episode happen?


----------

